
Bitcoin could soon be in the museum of illusions: ex Director-General ECB - wslh
https://eng.ambcrypto.com/bitcoin-could-soon-be-in-the-museum-of-illusions-ex-director-general-ecb/
======
stillbourne
I think its high time we recognize bitcoin for the failure it is. I mean it
was created ostensibly as a response to the perceived instability of reserve
banking such as the fed. But it is far more unstable. There are many reasons
for Bitcoin to be as unstable as it, including but not limited to, the fact
that it is not a currency but a commodity, it lacks liquidity, its fungibilty
is a huge problem, and the concept of PoW is incredibly flawed. The only thing
keeping the experiment running is the village people who are afraid to admit
they aren't as pure in their libertarian ideology if they admit that the
emperor is fucking naked.

~~~
viklove
I don't think anything has been proven yet, and it won't be unless Bitcoin is
widely adopted at some point. The naysayers calling it a failure are as
misguided as the fanatics who claim it's going to replace gold.

We just don't have enough data yet.

------
lostmsu
Wait until the depression.

